# I'm on a diet!!!



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey all,

I've tried dieting three times so far with mixed results.  I started my new diet today February 25th.  I miss being younger and being able to eat a ton of food and drink lots of beer and staying skinny.  Here is my diet plan so far.

*No Fast food except healthy fast food like Subway..hold the chips and soda. 
*No bar food
*less beer
*healthy breakfast everyday
*daily indoor exercises..pushups..situps..leg lifts..hand weights
*morning and night walk..2-3 miles
*no giant bags of pretzals at work...but smaller bags O.K. for portion control


Part of this is cosmetic but most of it is for my health.  I'm very healthy now and luckily I've only carried the extra weight for a few years but I want to get back down to fighting weight again.  

I want to make this diet fun for myself as well and you all know I like stats so I'm keeping a log.  My short-term goal for my first serious weigh-in is March 15th..the Ides of March..

Between now and then I want 
-40 walks
-40 indoor exercise sessions
-40 less beers
-40 healty snacks substituted for empty calories

I should get lots of gold stars..The past is dust in the wind..I'm looking forward..part of a self improvement plan for myself..A new steezier Grilled Steeze Sandwich


----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2008)

Since you like stats, you might like this website for helping you get there and tracking:
www.sparkpeople.com

Brian and I used that to lose weight in the past (me: 40 lbs, he was up to 70 lbs, I believe, maybe more).  It's all about revamping your lifestyle because diets don't work.  You need to be in it for the long haul and find something you can live with.  Realistic goals, KWIM? 

That said, now that our baby is 9 months old, I can start getting back on the horse (so to speak) and work on getting my weight down again.  I'll be using Spark again to help me achieve my goals.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

I used Spark for awhile, I've since switched to Gyminee.com as it will also track your exercise and factor that in as well. Like Spark, its free (there is a pay option that gets you more, I'm considering it)

Good idea, Doug. My plan is a little more rigid. I try to do a 50% carb, 25% protein, 25% fat diet. This is based on a 2000 cal/day intake. It was 1800cal/day but now I'm only off my target weight by about 5-10lbs. I'm building muscle mass at the same time, so I'm less concerned about the weight. More muscle = more calories burned. It's a real PITA but using those websites to track everything helps.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul said:


> I used Spark for awhile, I've since switched to Gyminee.com as it will also track your exercise and factor that in as well. Like Spark, its free (there is a pay option that gets you more, I'm considering it)


Spark also factors in exercise.  Are you maybe thinking of fitday?  I used fitday the first time I lost weight (read: before baby #1-Spark was post-baby #1) but that only tracked calories.

Spark has changed a lot since before my last pregnancy.  Nice program and entirely free.

Congrats, Paul, on being so close to your goal weight!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 26, 2008)

the formula is simple: Burn more than you consume.  Its the truth but no one wants to work at it, thats why the fad diets are a multi-billion dollar industry.  Eat 5-6 smaller meals during the day, drink water (try not to drink your calories)  Just dropping your caloire count wont do it, the more you work out, the more you need to eat (properly) to fuel the machine, if you cut calories alone you can have the reverse effect.  Best way to drop the lbs is running and swimming...if I only have an hour at night or in the morning i'll do a quick paced 30min swim then jump right on the treadmill for a 20-30 min at 70-80% of max Heart Rate..also, having a treadmill at level 0 is like walking down hill, put it to at least Level 1 incline...a HR Monitor (POLAR or similar) is a great tool....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 26, 2008)

Isn't that you in your Avatar?  Doesn't seem like you have much to loose.


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

severine said:


> Spark also factors in exercise.  Are you maybe thinking of fitday?  I used fitday the first time I lost weight (read: before baby #1-Spark was post-baby #1) but that only tracked calories.
> 
> Spark has changed a lot since before my last pregnancy.  Nice program and entirely free.
> 
> Congrats, Paul, on being so close to your goal weight!



Maybe its changed since I used it, or I didn't like how it did the exercise part. I don't recall. There's another good one called Shapefit. Haven't used it, but it looks pretty good.

Thanks! Its been tough. Started Nov. '06 Stayed on target until my injury in Feb '07. Was able to start again in July '07, then got off-track in the fall due to the death of my Mother-in-Law and the chaos that ensued. Started again last month. 
Was 175# in '06, got down to 150# after injury (lost a lot of muscle mass, though, so not a good loss) Now am at 160#


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Isn't that you in your Avatar?  Doesn't seem like you have much to loose.



You can't see his ass in that photo.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Isn't that you in your Avatar?  Doesn't seem like you have much to loose.



That's not me..that's some dude from Starbucks...:lol: I'm 5'11 and over 200 pounds..fighting weight is around 175-180 pounds..lol


I really appreciate everybodies suggestions.  I went through a mental inventory and in the past week I drank 40-50 beers..and I don't drink light beer.  Yesterday after skiing I drank 2.5 beers and the last one was a wounded soldier.  Yesterday I didn't have breakfast, had healthy food from Quiznos for lunch some pretzals for a snack, and a steak and salad for dinner...no fried foods at all except for the croutons in my salad.  I totally cut off my eating for the day at 8:00PM and went on an hourlong walk.  This morning I was down 1.5 pounds.  Even though it's only one day..it gives me motivation to keep going and not go to the bar for wings and mozzerela sticks tonight.  

I haven't eaten anything yet today as I rolled out of bed a few minutes before I had to get ready for work.  I'm going to the store across the street and buying 500 calories of healthy food to eat throughout the workday.  I'll see how that goes?  Is caffeine a bad thing when dieting?  A Diet Rockstar energy drink or Sugar Free Red Bull would be darn good right about now and I know caffeine is an appetite suppresent.  

Day 2 will hopefully be a good one..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul said:


> You can't see his ass in that photo.



How did you know I had a Pear Shaped body...:lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is caffeine a bad thing when dieting?  A Diet Rockstar energy drink or Sugar Free Red Bull would be darn good right about now and I know caffeine is an appetite suppresent.
> 
> Day 2 will hopefully be a good one..



Caffeine will dehydrate you.  Get some frozen blueberries and make a shake with some whey protein for energy.  Drink plenty of water.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Caffeine will dehydrate you.  Get some frozen blueberries and make a shake with some whey protein for energy.  Drink plenty of water.




There's also a fair amount of growing research out there that suggests that while the diet energy drinks/diet soda's don't have any calories in them, the flavor can often ilicit a response in our brains that will increase your desire to eat, which can cause problems.

As for hydration, the loose rule of thumb is you should be drinking 1 oz of water per day for every 1 pound of body weight you have


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2008)

Remember, also, that high protein foods will make you feel satisfied faster and keep you that way longer than high carb or high fat foods. 

When you eat, just eat. Don't do anythign else- no TV, no work, no computer. Eating time is for eating. You'll eat about 30% less because you won't be distracted and will pay attention to when you feel full. 

The small bag of pretzels is a good idea- apparently, the more you have in front of you, the more you will eat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> As for hydration, the loose rule of thumb is you should be drinking 1 oz of water per day for every 1 pound of body weight you have



Seriously...wow...what happened to 8 glasses..64 ounces of water per day???  I usually don't even drink that much.  So I should be drinking 200 ounces of water per day or 25 cups????  Wow


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> When you eat, just eat. Don't do anythign else- no TV, no work, no computer. Eating time is for eating. You'll eat about 30% less because you won't be distracted and will pay attention to when you feel full.
> 
> The small bag of pretzels is a good idea- apparently, the more you have in front of you, the more you will eat.



Good suggestion...it's tough for me to eat lunch without being on the internet..


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> As for hydration, the loose rule of thumb is you should be drinking 1 oz of water per day for every 1 pound of body weight you have



I follow a simpler rule- If I don't have to pee, I'm not drinking enough.


----------



## Brettski (Feb 26, 2008)

Eat what you want, and just eat 1/2 of what you normally eat

And Drink plenty of fluids


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I follow a simpler rule- If I don't have to pee, I'm not drinking enough.



I have to train myself to drink more water.  On a recent date, I had water and beer.  I drank all the beer and had maybe 3 sips of the water...My date gulped all the water and had another glass.  It's tough for me to gulp water unless I'm sweaty from exercise or it's hot outside..But I'm going to try and I have water next to me right now.  We have a water cooler at work so I'm going to try to drink a cup of water every hour of work..then I'll be pissing like a racehorse..


----------



## Brettski (Feb 26, 2008)

Pretend it's a bud

Pretty darn close

chug...chug...chug


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been pretty good about drinking water for awhile now.  I don't like the tastes of most tap water, unless it's run through a filter.  For that reason I usually drink soda at restaurants (which isn't too often).

I try to drink 2-3 32oz nalgene bottles of water a day, more if I'm doing a lot of physical activity.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I went through a mental inventory and in the past week I drank 40-50 beers..and I don't drink light beer.



Cripes. :-o Might want to hit a few AA meetings before you worry about shedding some pounds. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2008)

I drink between 2-3 liters of water a day.  The only days I will treat myself with a soda is on a ski day.  I am prone to bouts of diverticulitis.  So I'm doing the high fiber/low fat thing.  I can control my fat intake but  my fiber intake is dominated by cereal and bread.  I need reduce the baked goods and increase fruit and veg.

Speaking of baked goods, if you really want to lose some lbs. GSS, take a break from the greenage.  I'm used to eating some form of dessert every night.  If the greenage is not present I don't crave dessert at all.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2008)

It's not the sweets I crave so much..it's the greasy bar food...Wings, nachos, mozzerella stocks, popcorn, chips...

O.K. time to find something healthy at the market across the street..maybe some bananas..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I follow a simpler rule- If I don't have to pee, I'm not drinking enough.




At just over 200 lbs,  I pee ALOT during the day with how much water I drink 

Seriously though,  I have a 32oz glass that stays on my desk at work.  I'll usually fill it 3 times before lunch,  have a few glasses of unsweetened iced tea with lunch (my caffiene splurge) and then refill my water glass usually 1 time after lunch before I head home.  This way I'm drinking somewhere around 150oz of water between when i wake up at 6AM and when I get home from work around 6PM, some I can do some "dehydrating" before bedtime and avoid having to get up 6 times a night to pee.  Plus, I'm plenty hydrated this way for when I do my usual 8PM or so evening workout.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's not the sweets I crave so much..it's the greasy bar food...Wings, nachos, mozzerella stocks, popcorn, chips...
> 
> O.K. time to find something healthy at the market across the street..maybe some bananas..



Another different way to look at "food",  is don't look at it as "food",  but as fuel, and your body as the engine.  Crappy "fuel" in = crappy performance from the engine out.

Also, ALWAYS put your food on a plate before eating a meal, NEVER eat directly out of the pot/pan/bowl that you used to prepare the food.  This is a great way to control portion size. You'd bu suprised how much food you can eat when you start start eating directly from the usually much larger pots/pans that we tend to cook in.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Also, ALWAYS put your food on a plate before eating a meal, NEVER eat directly out of the pot/pan/bowl that you used to prepare the food.  This is a great way to control portion size. You'd bu suprised how much food you can eat when you start start eating directly from the usually much larger pots/pans that we tend to cook in.



One of many reasons to eat from a plate.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2008)

One more trick,  WEIGH YOURSELF EVERY DAY!! You'd be amazed how just knowing that you'll be getting on the scale each day can work for portion control!  Also, write your weight down on either a calender or in a journal/log,  that helps a bunch too!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> One more trick,  WEIGH YOURSELF EVERY DAY!! You'd be amazed how just knowing that you'll be getting on the scale each day can work for portion control!  Also, write your weight down on either a calender or in a journal/log,  that helps a bunch too!



Are you a DDS or a dietitian?  ;-)  

Good advice BTW.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> One more trick,  WEIGH YOURSELF EVERY DAY!! You'd be amazed how just knowing that you'll be getting on the scale each day can work for portion control!  Also, write your weight down on either a calender or in a journal/log,  that helps a bunch too!



See, I would advise against this. Your weight fluctuates by as much as 2-3 pounds every day, throughout the day. I would recommend once a week weighing at most. If you do weigh every day, then don't look at day-to-day weights, look at the trend over time. Take those daily weights and graph them, with a  trendline. Otherwise, you may start taking a day to day approach to your diet, when it should be a long term plan with the goal of permanently modifying your eating habits.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> See, I would advise against this. Your weight fluctuates by as much as 2-3 pounds every day, throughout the day. I would recommend once a week weighing at most. If you do weigh every day, then don't look at day-to-day weights, look at the trend over time. Take those daily weights and graph them, with a  trendline. Otherwise, you may start taking a day to day approach to your diet, when it should be a long term plan with the goal of permanently modifying your eating habits.



I see what you're saying, but the daily thing has worked for me.  I think it helps keep my mind on the goal.  When I was going that I was graphing the data so that it was easy to see the trend.  To keep things as consistent as possible I always weighed myself 1st thing in the morning, before consuming anything but after expelling anything that needed to be expelled.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I see what you're saying, but the daily thing has worked for me.  I think it helps keep my mind on the goal.  When I was going that I was graphing the data so that it was easy to see the trend.  To keep things as consistent as possible I always weighed myself 1st thing in the morning, before consuming anything but after expelling anything that needed to be expelled.



Tell me more of this expulsion... j/k.

I always thought the daily weighing thing was demoralizing.  But if you shift your way of thinking I can see it more as keeping your eyes on the prize.


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

I weigh-in in the morning, and at night. I try to synch it with teefus-brushing, so I don't skip or forget. The alpha-omega weigh-ins help compensate for daily fluctuation.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> See, I would advise against this. Your weight fluctuates by as much as 2-3 pounds every day, throughout the day. I would recommend once a week weighing at most. If you do weigh every day, then don't look at day-to-day weights, look at the trend over time. Take those daily weights and graph them, with a  trendline. Otherwise, you may start taking a day to day approach to your diet, when it should be a long term plan with the goal of permanently modifying your eating habits.



This concept (weekly scale sessions) works well for folks in a weight maintenance phase, but often for folks starting out, once a week will end up being to infrequent since the mental aspect is needed.  I.E. seeing that initial first couple of days quick basically water weight drop will act as a positive event and get the average person strating out on a diet the motivation they need in those first few days to stick to their new lifestyle pattern and not revert back to old habits.  The once a weeker early on may choose to stray from their new pattern early in the week figuring that they'll have to to "make it up" later in the week.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2008)

One other tidbit that typically helps out.  If you can get another person, or even a few folks to get on the helth kick with you, it will very often be alot easier!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> This concept (weekly scale sessions) works well for folks in a weight maintenance phase, but often for folks starting out, once a week will end up being to infrequent since the mental aspect is needed.  I.E. seeing that initial first couple of days quick basically water weight drop will act as a positive event and get the average person strating out on a diet the motivation they need in those first few days to stick to their new lifestyle pattern and not revert back to old habits.  The once a weeker early on may choose to stray from their new pattern early in the week figuring that they'll have to to "make it up" later in the week.



True.
I guess the point is, be aware of the advantages and disadvantages of your approach.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 26, 2008)

look at an event calendar...plan on doing some type of race to motivate you to work out....a 5k, 10K a sprint triathaon, anything that will keep you working towards a goal


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> One other tidbit that typically helps out.  If you can get another person, or even a few folks to get on the helth kick with you, it will very often be alot easier!



The office manager at my work is under strict orders not to suggest Taco Bell, Wendys, McDonalds or any other tasty fast food..

Oh and Dr. Jeff I'm going to the dentist in an hour for a cleaning..wish me luck..lol..The last time I went..I ended up needing three fillings(first time in my life) and I was told I was a tooth grinder but I now sleep with a bite guard..lol


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> One other tidbit that typically helps out.  If you can get another person, or even a few folks to get on the helth kick with you, it will very often be alot easier!



We could do the AZ Biggest Loser Contest.  GSS is sure to be the biggest loser.  ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> We could do the AZ Biggest Loser Contest.  GSS is sure to be the biggest loser.  ;-)



Haha..well I really just want to lose 20 pounds and keep it off..but it's a great challenge because I've never really dieted for more than 2-3 days before.  For lunch I had a little microwavable chili, diet coke, and a little bag of pretzals.  I'm thinking maybe a frozen yogert from TCBY will be a nice post dentist snack..

I saw that a pint of Magic Hat #9 is 210 calories and I think of that as a light beer and I easily consumer 4 of those in an hour at the bar.  Yikes

To maintain the overweight weight that I'm at now..I was cosuming upwards of 3500 calories per day..if I can drop to around 2500 or so..I can see losing 2 pounds a week..since 3500 calories equals a pound of fat..we'll see and my numbers are not concrete...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> At just over 200 lbs,  I pee ALOT during the day with how much water I drink
> 
> Seriously though,  I have a 32oz glass that stays on my desk at work.  I'll usually fill it 3 times before lunch,  have a few glasses of unsweetened iced tea with lunch (my caffiene splurge) and then refill my water glass usually 1 time after lunch before I head home.  This way I'm drinking somewhere around 150oz of water between when i wake up at 6AM and when I get home from work around 6PM, some I can do some "dehydrating" before bedtime and avoid having to get up 6 times a night to pee.  Plus, I'm plenty hydrated this way for when I do my usual 8PM or so evening workout.



Ever get stuck in a Root Canal and have to pee real bad? That's gotta suck. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Ever get stuck in a Root Canal and have to pee real bad? That's gotta suck. :lol:




Sure,  but fortunately there's enough time built into the proceedure between x-rays and hygienists coming to get me to allow for a quick "pit stop"


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha..well I really just want to lose 20 pounds and keep it off..but it's a great challenge because I've never really dieted for more than 2-3 days before.  For lunch I had a little microwavable chili, diet coke, and a little bag of pretzals. * I'm thinking maybe a frozen yogert from TCBY will be a nice post dentist snack..*



My types like that, we think of it as future business!



> I saw that a pint of Magic Hat #9 is 210 calories and I think of that as a light beer and I easily consumer 4 of those in an hour at the bar.  Yikes
> 
> To maintain the overweight weight that I'm at now..I was cosuming upwards of 3500 calories per day..if I can drop to around 2500 or so..I can see losing 2 pounds a week..since 3500 calories equals a pound of fat..we'll see and my numbers are not concrete...



Now take that 210 calories and apply it to your early statement of 40 or so beers a weekend.  There's a quick 8000+ calories in liquids.  Just cut the beer out (I know that's an impossible task) and think of the calories saved!


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Now take that 210 calories and apply it to your early statement of 40 or so beers a weekend. There's a quick 8000+ calories in liquids. Just cut the beer out (I know that's an impossible task) and think of the calories saved!


Some time ago I went from regular to "diet" drinks and sodas...I'm guessing I've saved a lot of calories but now I'm poisoning my body with Nutrasweet and Splenda. :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha..well I really just want to lose 20 pounds and keep it off..but it's a great challenge because I've never really dieted for more than 2-3 days before.  For lunch I had a little microwavable chili, diet coke, and a little bag of pretzals.  I'm thinking maybe a frozen yogert from TCBY will be a nice post dentist snack..
> 
> I saw that a pint of Magic Hat #9 is 210 calories and I think of that as a light beer and I easily consumer 4 of those in an hour at the bar.  Yikes
> 
> To maintain the overweight weight that I'm at now..I was cosuming upwards of 3500 calories per day..if I can drop to around 2500 or so..I can see losing 2 pounds a week..since 3500 calories equals a pound of fat..we'll see and my numbers are not concrete...



I had to take a beer hiatus after the holidays.  I was drinking a ton of Guinness, Oatmeal Stouts, and Black Forest.  

I need to drop about 20 myself.  I'm just about your weight but only 5'7".


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

Another thing that helps is the "cheat" day. If you go on a (relatively) restrictive diet, allow yourself one day a week to eat what you want, and not worry about it. Think of it as a reward for sticking to your plan. The interesting thing is, the longer you go on, the less you find you really cheat on that day. When I started, Saturday was my day, and it was like a smorgasbord. Now, after doing this for about a year, I really can't eat big meals any longer, nor do I crave real bad, fatty things. I do still have a craving for salt, and I have a thing about texture, but that's more due to an oral fixation from being a reformed smoker.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I had to take a beer hiatus after the holidays.  I was drinking a ton of Guinness, Oatmeal Stouts, and Black Forest.
> 
> I need to drop about 20 myself.  I'm just about your weight but only 5'7".



Good news is, Guinness is only 110 calories a pint. Fewer than skim milk.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Good news is, Guinness is only 110 calories a pint. Fewer than skim milk.




Actually it's 125 calories per 12 ounces:flame:I'm back from the dentists and no cavaties but 100 bucks poorer.  I'd usually reward myself after a dentist visit with a Cheesesteak and Pierogies..not today..:-D


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd usually reward myself after a dentist visit with a Cheesesteak



AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!! The ONE thing I miss about Philly.


Probably the ONLY thing, well, that and street vendor soft pretzels with mustard.....


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Actually it's 125 calories per 12 ounces:flame:I'm back from the dentists and no cavaties but 100 bucks poorer.  I'd usually reward myself after a dentist visit with a Cheesesteak and Pierogies..not today..:-D



Different sources differ, but my old Guinness rep said 110 per pint. I figure he'd know.
Be aware that many sites list the calories of different types of Guinnes. Make sure you're looking at G Draught, not the Extra Stout.

http://www.calorie-count.com/calories/item/70037.html
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_calories_does_the_beer_Guinness_have


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2008)

MAN!  I go with the kids to the aquarium and now I have a lot to catch up on! 



drjeff said:


> There's also a fair amount of growing research out there that suggests that while the diet energy drinks/diet soda's don't have any calories in them, the flavor can often ilicit a response in our brains that will increase your desire to eat, which can cause problems.
> 
> As for hydration, the loose rule of thumb is you should be drinking 1 oz of water per day for every 1 pound of body weight you have


True on the diet stuff.  Just avoid it.  Artificial sweeteners screw with your body's functions and the triggers that are supposed to go off don't.  You end up eating more than you would if you just stuck with regular old sugar. 

On the water, it's 1/2 oz per lb of body weight.  And YES, you can drink too much water so be careful.  A good rule of thumb?  If what's coming out looks about as clear as what's going in, you're well hydrated.  Don't get hung up on the exact ounces.  Remember that you get water from food, too.
http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/hydrationandfluid/a/060704.htm

There's new advice out there that suggests drinking to thirst only.



drjeff said:


> One more trick,  WEIGH YOURSELF EVERY DAY!! You'd be amazed how just knowing that you'll be getting on the scale each day can work for portion control!  Also, write your weight down on either a calender or in a journal/log,  that helps a bunch too!


Weighing every day is a great motivator to keep you on track.  Just know that body weight does fluctuate and you could retain more water on saltier days.  But I found daily weigh-ins kept me a heck of a lot more motivated (and on track with eating right) than weekly did. 



Grassi21 said:


> We could do the AZ Biggest Loser Contest.  GSS is sure to be the biggest loser.  ;-)


Actually, it's not a bad idea.  But I'll be honest in that I have a lot more weight than GSS to lose right now.  And everything I lost recently I gained back after spraining my knee.  D'oh!



hammer said:


> Some time ago I went from regular to "diet" drinks and sodas...I'm guessing I've saved a lot of calories but now I'm poisoning my body with Nutrasweet and Splenda. :roll:


There's something to be said for sticking with natural foods.  All that artificial stuff ... ick.  Though it does taste good (sometimes).

A year ago I was actually doing a traditional foods lifestyle - BUT it was extremely hard to keep up with because you prepared EVERYTHING from scratch.  I burned myself out after 5 weeks or so.  If anyone is interested in more info, though, a good source is the book Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon.



Paul said:


> Another thing that helps is the "cheat" day. If you go on a (relatively) restrictive diet, allow yourself one day a week to eat what you want, and not worry about it. Think of it as a reward for sticking to your plan. The interesting thing is, the longer you go on, the less you find you really cheat on that day. When I started, Saturday was my day, and it was like a smorgasbord. Now, after doing this for about a year, I really can't eat big meals any longer, nor do I crave real bad, fatty things. I do still have a craving for salt, and I have a thing about texture, but that's more due to an oral fixation from being a reformed smoker.


Caloric cycling is a huge key element, I believe.  (And something body builders use, as well.) When I lost 30 lbs before baby #1, I didn't track calories on weekends.  I didn't go hog-wild either, but it helped to not have to be strict all the time (though the 1st 2 weeks I was extremely strict).  If you're interested in calorie cycling, here's a good source:
http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm#



ctenidae said:


> Good news is, Guinness is only 110 calories a pint. Fewer than skim milk.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Actually it's 125 calories per 12 ounces:flame:I'm back from the dentists and no cavaties but 100 bucks poorer.  I'd usually reward myself after a dentist visit with a Cheesesteak and Pierogies..not today..:-D


I just had a bottle of Guinness Draught last night and on the bottle it says 125 calories per 12 ounces.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2008)

Vodka and diet tonic water with lime should keep you drinking healthy.


----------



## Kerovick (Feb 26, 2008)

joined up at gyminee just now, been dieting for the last month or so on paper, It'll be nice to track it online!  Username is ...kerovick


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

severine said:


> There's new advice out there that suggests drinking to thirst only.
> *
> You mean do what every mammal that ever evolved on Earth does? Whooda Thunkit??:lol:*
> 
> I just had a bottle of Guinness Draught last night and on the bottle it says 125 calories per 12 ounces.



Guinness Draught and Stout are different, and not just because of the NO2 charge. I believe Ctenadae is correct about Stout being 110 cal.


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Vodka and diet tonic water with lime should keep you drinking healthy.



Vodka Tonic  Cal:140  	Fat:0g  	Carb:21g  	Protein:0g

Stick with the beer, just in moderation.

Or switch to Everclear, if you really need to get lit-up.


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

Kerovick said:


> joined up at gyminee just now, been dieting for the last month or so on paper, It'll be nice to track it online!  Username is ...kerovick



Surprisingly enough, I'm PaulH. ;-)


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul said:


> Guinness Draught and Stout are different, and not just because of the NO2 charge. I believe Ctenadae is correct about Stout being 110 cal.


True, but ctenidae then followed up with:


ctenidae said:


> Make sure you're looking at G Draught, not the Extra Stout.




Then again, I don't quibble over 15 calories.  But I also don't drink 40 beers a week. 

I generally prefer to eat my calories instead of drinking them... going to be hard to give up the wine and beer habit I picked up since spraining my knee. :lol:

If anyone is interested in doing a sort of AZ thing I know on Spark you can set up Teams/Groups.  I'm already invested in Spark so that's where Brian and I are if anyone wants to join up with us.  Be more than happy to have some people with common goals... makes it harder to eat poorly, too, when you have to be accountable to someone else (especially someone who doesn't live with you, as we've been known to sabotage each other).

http://sparkpeople.com/mypage.asp?id=CVIBERT


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

Setting up a page now. Name's the same as my FARK handle. Ruddy Bottom.


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2008)

It's official....

http://www.sparkpeople.com/myspark/groups_individual.asp?gid=19349&gcode=IA84HEUJQU

That's our AZ Group on Spark.

(Yeah, I'm feeling a bit impulsive tonight... )


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2008)

severine said:


> I just had a bottle of Guinness Draught last night and on the bottle it says 125 calories per 12 ounces.



Clearly, you should be sticking to the on tap variety.
Kegarator, anyone?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2008)

severine said:


> I generally prefer to eat my calories instead of drinking them... going to be hard to give up the wine and beer habit I picked up since spraining my knee. :lol:



There's always bourbon.


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

and one Scotch...


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2008)

The problem is, it never stops at one... right?

Though if I keep drinking beer, at least that fills me up so I don't eat as much.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul said:


> Vodka Tonic  Cal:140  	Fat:0g  	Carb:21g  	Protein:0g
> 
> Stick with the beer, just in moderation.
> 
> Or switch to Everclear, if you really need to get lit-up.



The key is diet tonic water.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 26, 2008)

How did this turn into a thread about booze???  I'm looking forward to my morning weigh-in tomorrow..Day 3..I bet I'm down 2-3 pounds already..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

severine said:


> The problem is, it never stops at one... right?
> 
> Though if I keep drinking beer, at least that fills me up so I don't eat as much.



Just like a Lay's potato chip!  

Speaking of those tasty salty treats,  from time to time when I run outdoors at one of my local tracks,  literally a 1/2 mile as the bird flies from one of the corners of the track is a Frito-Lay factory, and when the wind is blowing from the factory towards the track, all you smell is potato chips!  I can't tell you how many times I've probably worked off 500 calories running at that track just to fall victim to a serious case of post workout potato chip binge stop at the local convience store on my way home


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How did this turn into a thread about booze???  I'm looking forward to my morning weigh-in tomorrow..Day 3..I bet I'm down 2-3 pounds already..



Just spend a few minutes sitting on "the throne" pre weigh in tommorrow AM


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just spend a few minutes sitting on "the throne" pre weigh in tommorrow AM



:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

severine said:


> The problem is, it never stops at one... right?
> 
> Though if I keep drinking beer, at least that fills me up so I don't eat as much.



I'm the opposite..when I'm drinking I eat more.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm the opposite..when I'm drinking I eat more.



Sounds like it might then be time to switch to Beck's Light with a big 'ol bowl of rice cakes to munch on then   uke:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yikes.  I tipped the scales at 217.  The good new is I dropped 3 lbs in a week.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Yikes.  I tipped the scales at 217.  The good new is I dropped 3 lbs in a week.



As long as you can still see your toes when you look down, it's all good


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> As long as you can still see your toes when you look down, it's all good



Oh I can see the toes.  I've retained most of the muscle I built up after years of sports and lifting.  Even at 5'7", 180 would be thin for me.  Long way to go...


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm telling you guys... being accountable to others helps.  It worked for a while with Brian and I... until I got pregnant last time.  Then I found myself sabotaging both of us.   Brian's guilty of it, too, so don't feel sorry for him.

My knee is starting to feel better so I think I'm going to bring back my exercise routine and try to ski tomorrow night if Brian gets home early enough.  In the meantime, back to eating right.

GSS - How did you fare on the scale this morn?

My problem with weigh-ins?  If I don't nurse beforehand, I end up with extra lbs on the scale that have nothing to do with my body mass at all. I lost .6 lb in a matter of 15 min this morn because I nursed after the first weigh in (then decided to see how much of a difference it made). :lol:


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> As long as you can still see your toes when you look down, it's all good



Toes-schmoes, its all about loosing the Dickey-doo.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Sounds like it might then be time to switch to Beck's Light with a big 'ol bowl of rice cakes to munch on then   uke:



Hell no...Light beer is gross and hardly has any alchohal..

I weighed myself this morning before I went to work..I'm down 1 additional pound since yesterday and 2.5 pounds since Monday the 25th.  I'm actually at my lowest point since before the Holidays.  Yesterday I did really well..I had a few beers but I didn't have any fast food or fried food.  I still need to get into a breakfast routine.  It's tough because I like to stay in bed until the last possible minute.  I'm thinking that I might premake some hardboiled eggs and buy some bananas to have for breakfast..something I can eat fast and on the go.  I'm guessing that I consumed about 2000-2500 calories.  A major improvement because I bet on days when I eat whatever I want..which is most of my life up to this point..I consume upwards of 3500 calories per day.  

This diet is something else to look forward to as well.  Of course I look forward to skiing after work..but now I'm already starting to plan what I'm going to eat for the day and my late night exercise session and I'm curious about tomorrow mornings weigh-in..

Thanks for all the encouragement..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Toes-schmoes, its all about loosing the Dickey-doo.



Hey, I was atleast trying to keep the conversation "above water" until 10AM


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Hey, I was atleast trying to keep the conversation "above water" until 10AM


It's 10AM somewhere. 

Congrats, GSS, on your progress!  You're going to find that as you eliminate a lot of junk you have been eating, you'll see progress right away.  But planning does make a huge difference.  I've always found that a failure to plan is a plan to fail.  Which sucks because I like to be spontaneous, but hey, you have to do what works.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

severine said:


> It's 10AM somewhere.
> I've always found that a failure to plan is a plan to fail.  Which sucks because I like to be spontaneous, but hey, you have to do what works.



Yeah like plan not to go to the BBQ joint after skiing for Ribs, fries, and baked beans..with a couple 23 ounce beers and instead..have a salad and some shrimp cocktail and a few 10 ounce beers instead..lol..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

Doh!  Gotta run an extra mile on the treadmill tonight now.  A patient just showed up with a dozen doughnuts from Dunkin Doughnuts,  and I was just coercised by my assistant into having a blueberry cake doughnut


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Doh!  Gotta run an extra mile on the treadmill tonight now.  A patient just showed up with a dozen doughnuts from Dunkin Doughnuts,  and I was just coercised by my assistant into having a blueberry cake doughnut



Mmmmmmmmm.... blueberry cake donut..  haven't had one of those in sooooooo looooooong.... drooooooooooool.... mmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Mmmmmmmmm.... blueberry cake donut..  haven't had one of those in sooooooo looooooong.... drooooooooooool.... mmmmmmmmmmm.....



Yah, let's just say that the amount of effort it took to get me to start chowing down on that doughnut wasn't too much


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2008)

Tip- bring your own lunch to work, so you know what you're eating.

Another tip- buy an avacado, take it home, scoop it into a bowl, add a pinch of salt, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, black pepper and a little chili powder if you like, mash it up and use it on sandwiches instead of mayo.


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2008)

Also, non starch vegetables are generally more conducive to weight loss than fruits.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Tip- bring your own lunch to work, so you know what you're eating.
> 
> Another tip- buy an avacado, take it home, scoop it into a bowl, add a pinch of salt, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, black pepper and a little chili powder if you like, mash it up and use it on sandwiches instead of mayo.





Marc said:


> Also, non starch vegetables are generally more conducive to weight loss than fruits.



All very good points, except that yukky avacado thing. Wasabi mustard FTW!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

Luckily I don't eat Mayo..it's gross to me..I'm a mustard mo-fo.  I like buying lunch because it gets me out of the office for a half hour. 

Todays lunch..Manhatten Clam chowder..two packs of crackers..BLT wrap with mustard..diet coke..I need energy for skiing in a few hours.

Dinner...1/2 pound of jumbo shrimp from Wegmans with cocktail sauce..some sort of salad..probably a couple beers..

Then exercise a little bit after dinner..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 27, 2008)

you can still bring your lunch and still get out of the office, i do it all the time...there is always somewhere to sit and have your lunch....


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2008)

Pssht... avacado is like nature's perfect food.  I wish they were hardier, I'd grow them around here.

Also if you have the time, space and inclination... grow a vegetable garden.  I grew enough tomatoes that I'm set with frozen tomato sauce all year, and it's all natural, I know exactly what went into it... and obviously for the less active, you don't only have to use it on pasta.










Also the onions, peppers, black beans and squash are keeping very well.  The potatoes too, lots of those, but starches I guess aren't particularly conducive to weight loss... once you're down to your target weight and doing a lot of cardio, you'll begin to love them though!


----------



## danny p (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Pssht... avacado is like nature's perfect food.  I wish they were hardier, I'd grow them around here.



ditto!  avacado is the filet mignon of veggies!  As for the above mayo substitute recipe, wouldn't it need some lemon juice to preserve the avacado?  Usually once they are scooped, they don't last long.  I have made the mistake of putting avacado slices on sandwiches the night before and by lunchtime the next day they are brown and nasty.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

danny p said:


> ditto!  avacado is the filet mignon of veggies!  As for the above mayo substitute recipe, wouldn't it need some lemon juice to preserve the avacado?  Usually once they are scooped, they don't last long.  I have made the mistake of putting avacado slices on sandwiches the night before and by lunchtime the next day they are brown and nasty.



i agree with you on this one.  you need a little acid to keep the avocado from turning black/brown.  besides lemon or lime juice another good thing to help preserve the color or your guac is sour cream.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> but starches I guess aren't particularly conducive to weight loss... once you're down to your target weight and doing a lot of cardio, you'll begin to love them though!








You don't buy into that, do you?

Balance your carbs with protein.  Keep it within a healthy range.  There are no "forbidden" foods in a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2008)

danny p said:


> ditto!  avacado is the filet mignon of veggies!  As for the above mayo substitute recipe, wouldn't it need some lemon juice to preserve the avacado?  Usually once they are scooped, they don't last long.  I have made the mistake of putting avacado slices on sandwiches the night before and by lunchtime the next day they are brown and nasty.



If you keep it in small air tight container, acid isn't necessary to keep it from oxidizing.  If it does it will just be the outer layer and doesn't affect the taste at all.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> If you keep it in small air tight container, acid isn't necessary to keep it from oxidizing.  If it does it will just be the outer layer and doesn't affect the taste at all.



I actually just bring the whole avacado with me.  I Cut it open when I'm ready, sprinkle a little salt and eat it with a spoon right out of the skin.


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2008)

severine said:


> You don't buy into that, do you?
> 
> Balance your carbs with protein.  Keep it within a healthy range.  There are no "forbidden" foods in a healthy lifestyle.



Well, I really don't know, because I've never had to lose weight.  It's just that potatoes are easy to grow and easy to eat in large quantities... in proportions that can dwarf other types of calories, trust me, I do it all the time.

Actually the less active I am, the more I expand my % calories from protein.  If I'm less active I shoot for like 15% fat, 35% protein, 50% carb... if I'm riding or touring a lot I go towards 10% fat, 25% protein, 65% carb.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> If you keep it in small air tight container, acid isn't necessary to keep it from oxidizing.  If it does it will just be the outer layer and doesn't affect the taste at all.



What also helps is placing a piece of plastic wrap directly on the surface of the mixture.  Less air leads to less oxidation.  

Now Marc will break down the process and find a loop hole in my suggestion.  ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Pssht... avacado is like nature's perfect food.  I wish they were hardier, I'd grow them around here.
> 
> Also if you have the time, space and inclination... grow a vegetable garden.  I grew enough tomatoes that I'm set with frozen tomato sauce all year, and it's all natural, I know exactly what went into it... and obviously for the less active, you don't only have to use it on pasta.
> 
> ...



It's easier to get vegetables at the grocery store and I live in an apartment so I don't have any land to grow vegetables.  It just seems like alot of work.  The only thing I'd want to grow would be a different kind of vegetable but I'd be too paranoid..:lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

There are a lot of myths out there from fad diets.  And while I am not the picture of health at the moment, I can tell you that that was courtesy of too much fast food and highly processed food, not potatoes and pasta.

I am not a dietitian.  But I can tell you from personal experience that you don't have to "give up" potatoes and pasta... starches in general.  Make wiser choices (like whole grains versus white).  Control portions.  Baked potato w/a little light sour cream instead of potato skins loaded with cheese and bacon.  You know, that sort of stuff.  Will go a lot further than eliminating food groups that our bodies were designed to utilize.  (And since we're on the topic of potatoes, they're actually a very nutritious veg - high in Vit C and potassium, as well as fiber.)

Again, I'm no expert.  But the 40 lbs I lost (and still have off in spite of 2 pregnancies) plus the 60?  70? that Brian lost, were done while eating potatoes and pasta.  We just controlled our portions.  And made smarter choices in preparation.

(As an aside, this link is from a traditional foods website... I know it's a bit extreme for most people, but I figured it was worth adding to see another opinion on lowfat/low carb diets.....you'll have to scroll a bit, though...
http://www.westonaprice.org/men/menshealthmag.html )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

The highly processed foods are what are toughest to give up because they've been a part of my diet my entire life.  

I really enjoy combos, pringles, cheeze doodles, cheeze-itz and other empty calorie foods with zero nutritional value.  

One of my favorite sandwiches is turkey, bacon, cheddar, and guacamole..mmmmm


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The highly processed foods are what are toughest to give up because they've been a part of my diet my entire life.
> 
> I really enjoy combos, pringles, cheeze doodles, cheeze-itz and other empty calorie foods with zero nutritional value.
> 
> One of my favorite sandwiches is turkey, bacon, cheddar, and guacamole..mmmmm



Yeah, the processed stuff is the hardest.  I compromise.  Less of it and "better" stuff.  Like if I want chips, I have baked.  100 Calorie packs for portion control.  Try to eat with fruit or veg.

Your sandwich isn't absolutely terrible though - especially in comparison to some of the other things you typically dine on.   If you control the portions and maybe try turkey bacon and light cheddar, that would help.  Fats are important, too.  They satiate.  And they help with cell production and a healthy brain.  Most recommend no more than 30% of your calories come from fat.  Let's say you had that sandwich for lunch... then you'd just want to lighter through the rest of the day to balance.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The highly processed foods are what are toughest to give up because they've been a part of my diet my entire life.
> 
> I really enjoy combos, pringles, cheeze doodles, cheeze-itz and other empty calorie foods with zero nutritional value.
> 
> One of my favorite sandwiches is turkey, bacon, cheddar, and guacamole..mmmmm


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Yeah, the processed stuff is the hardest.  I compromise.  Less of it and "better" stuff.  Like if I want chips, I have baked.  100 Calorie packs for portion control.  Try to eat with fruit or veg.
> 
> Your sandwich isn't absolutely terrible though - especially in comparison to some of the other things you typically dine on.   If you control the portions and maybe try turkey bacon and light cheddar, that would help.  Fats are important, too.  They satiate.  And they help with cell production and a healthy brain.  Most recommend no more than 30% of your calories come from fat.  Let's say you had that sandwich for lunch... then you'd just want to lighter through the rest of the day to balance.



I stuffed some turkey pepperoni in the calzones I made last night.  Good stuff!


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> What also helps is placing a piece of plastic wrap directly on the surface of the mixture.  Less air leads to less oxidation.
> 
> Now Marc will break down the process and find a loop hole in my suggestion.  ;-)



No, that's a good suggestion.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


>


:lol: I'll admit we have Lean Pockets in the freezer at all times... 

I'm a wealth of knowledge... just don't apply all of it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> No, that's a good suggestion.



All those years of watching Food Network has paid off.


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> All those years of watching Food Network has paid off.



Just so long as it's Alton Brown and Mario Batalli, and NOT Sandra Dee, Rachel Ray or Paula mutha f'in Dean.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> All those years of watching Food Network has paid off.














It certainly has. 8)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Just so long as it's Alton Brown and Mario Batalli, and NOT Sandra Dee, Rachel Ray or Paula mutha f'in Dean.



No mention of the love of my life: Giada DeLaurentis


----------



## danny p (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Just so long as it's Alton Brown and Mario Batalli, and NOT Sandra Dee, Rachel Ray or Paula mutha f'in Dean.




totally agree.  I like a lot of contessa's recipes as well.  I made contessa's butternut squash risotto last weekend, killer!  And I don't even like squash!  Food network is a good channel.


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> No mention of the love of my life: Giada DeLaurentis



She loves me, she just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> No mention of the love of my life: Giada DeLaurentis



You mean Giada DeLaCleavage...


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> No mention of the love of my life: Giada DeLaurentis



See my post above. :lol:

Only thing about her, though, is that she's like a watermelon and 2 grapefruits on a stick.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Just so long as it's Alton Brown and Mario Batalli, and NOT Sandra Dee, Rachel Ray or Paula mutha f'in Dean.



Rachel Ray is originally from the 'daks and I think I remember reading that she skis. And I've done pretty well with some of her "30 Minute Recipes" over the years.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rachel Ray is originally from the 'daks and I think I remember reading that she skis. And I've done pretty well with some of her "30 Minute Recipes" over the years.



I like her recipes as well.  Not all of them, but most.  Not only is she from the 'daks she also did some time on Cape Cod.


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> See my post above. :lol:
> 
> Only thing about her, though, is that she's like a watermelon and 2 grapefruits on a stick.



.... this is some kind of problem?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 27, 2008)

Tofu is a good diet food. I hear these guys make really good stuff (make sure you click "Sound On", though):
http://otokomae.jp

Giada's the hottest cook out there today. By far.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> .... this is some kind of problem?



Just think it wouldn't hurt if she ate some of her own cooking, all I'm sayin'


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Just think it wouldn't hurt if she ate some of her own cooking, all I'm sayin'



Paul = chubby chaser?


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Paul = chubby chaser?



I LUVS ME SUM Nigella!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for hi-jacking my diet thread...time to go skiing...Day 67...Holla


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Thanks for hi-jacking my diet thread...time to go skiing...Day 67...Holla



But we're talking about hot broads who can cook. The only thing that would improve them would be if they were mute.

Don't tell me that's not worthy of a threadjack!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> But we're talking about hot broads who can cook. The only thing that would improve them would be if they were mute.
> 
> Don't tell me that's not worthy of a threadjack!




Rachel Ray is not a hot broad...she can take her bee-sting boobies to the back of the line..as for Gianna..I'd definitely hit that after a couple beers..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Rachel Ray is not a hot broad...she can take her bee-sting boobies to the back of the line..as for Gianna..I'd definitely hit that after a couple beers..



Well, I like to refer to Rachel's endowment as 13 yr old boobies.

You would need a few beers to take down Giada?  I think that would be the other way around GSS.  She is smoking and comes from a crazy wealthy family.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Rachel Ray is not a hot broad...she can take her bee-sting boobies to the back of the line..as for Gianna..I'd definitely hit that after a couple beers..



Notice that RR wasn't on my list. ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> You mean Giada DeLaCleavage...



Even more magnified now in her quite pregnant state


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Notice that RR wasn't on my list. ;-)




I'd put RR on mine, the Lake George Area up bringing (I was raised in that area too), the outdoors like, and atleast on TV and pretty cool personality IMHO.

On my list! But after Giada


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'd put RR on mine, the Lake George Area up bringing (I was raised in that area too), the outdoors like, and atleast on TV and pretty cool personality IMHO.
> 
> On my list! But after Giada



:blink:  Wow.  Certainly the best pic I've seen of her to date.

EDIT:  I am crestfallen.  I did some sleuthing and came across some info that this pic has been (gasp) air brushed.  Those boys at FHM can't leave anything alone.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> :blink:  Wow.  Certainly the best pic I've seen of her to date.
> 
> EDIT:  I am crestfallen.  I did some sleuthing and came across some info that this pic has been (gasp) air brushed.  Those boys at FHM can't leave anything alone.



Just her teeth though(I guarentee they're not that white in person), and maybe, just maybe they touched up the appearance of the pie crust 

Same thing here,  teeth WAY too white, and I'd bet that they made the skin on the turkey just a little more golden brown!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Just her teeth though(I guarentee they're not that white in person), and maybe, just maybe they touched up the appearance of the pie crust
> 
> Same thing here,  teeth WAY too white, and I'd bet that they made the skin on the turkey just a little more golden brown!



LOL.  Don't talk trash about that crust.  It looks delic!


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh dudes, do we really have to get into the airbrushing discussion again.  :roll:  They all are, period.

While you guys were salivating all over your keyboards, I got off my butt and exercised for 45 min.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh dudes, do we really have to get into the airbrushing discussion again.  :roll:  They all are, period.
> 
> While you guys were salivating all over your keyboards, I got off my butt and exercised for 45 min.



And now there's less need for air brushing  :roll: 

I for one say let them air brush all they want.  I'll likely never meet them(in person atleast  )  So a little visual enhancement is okee dokie in my book (I just have issues with photoshopped/airbrushed teeth that are WAY lighter than any material I have at my disposal in my office  )


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> And now there's less need for air brushing  :roll:
> 
> I for one say let them air brush all they want.  I'll likely never meet them(in person atleast  )  So a little visual enhancement is okee dokie in my book (I just have issues with photoshopped/airbrushed teeth that are WAY lighter than any material I have at my disposal in my office  )



You are one sick puppy... focusing on her teeth.  Next thing we know you are going to tell us that Rachel Ray has a great personality. ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Well, I like to refer to Rachel's endowment as 13 yr old boobies.
> 
> You would need a few beers to take down Giada?  I think that would be the other way around GSS.  She is smoking and comes from a crazy wealthy family.



I don't think you got my sarcasm..she's need more than a few beers to let me slide some kosher salami in her..lol..

Why do all my threads go to more than 10 pages???  

I'm eating shrimp right now..and my next weigh in is tomorrow morning at 6:30AM..Deliveries tomorrow morning so I'll burn off more calories pushing a big hunk of personalized granite..Holla


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You are getting very hungry .. you want fast food nice and greasy .. it's so easy so good eat my pretty eat .. eat all the food you see ... eat ..



mmm Big Bacon Classic..must have Big Bacon Classic from Wendys..:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh yeah now we are talking .. make it 2 why stop at 1 ...




How about they just hook me up to a bacon grease drip..mmm bacon grease..

Did you know that fat women sweat gravy???  :lol:


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh yeah now we are talking .. make it 2 why stop at 1 ...








That's why.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Did you know that fat women sweat gravy???  :lol:



Where you thinking of this thread?  http://forums.alpinezone.com/24765-fatties-worth.html


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Where you thinking of this thread?  http://forums.alpinezone.com/24765-fatties-worth.html


I'm surprised that thread didn't take that angle on its own...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm surprised that thread didn't take that angle on its own...



Yeah, we can be a bunch of children around here.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Yeah, we can be a bunch of children around here.



Yup, but *MOST* participants in this thread have an excuse, its called a Y chromosome!


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, but *MOST* participants in this thread have an excuse, its called a Y chromosome!


Hey!  :blink:  

I guess my excuse is I'm surrounded by children...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 28, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm surprised that thread didn't take that angle on its own...



you don't have to tell Tim twice

http://forums.alpinezone.com/24709-boot-advice.html
http://forums.alpinezone.com/24462-camcorder-advice.html
http://forums.alpinezone.com/23814-mrg-weekend-short-bump-pole-regular-poles.html
http://forums.alpinezone.com/24188-where-ski-weekend.html


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> you don't have to tell Tim twice
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/24709-boot-advice.html
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/24462-camcorder-advice.html
> ...


For future reference, I suppose I should read every thread Tim posts since it always gets interesting.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 28, 2008)

Shamrock Shakes are back.


----------



## Paul (Feb 29, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Shamrock Shakes are back.



Good, great excuse NOT to go to McD's


Not that I go there, anyway....;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Yikes.  I tipped the scales at 217.  The good new is I dropped 3 lbs in a week.



What's up with the weigh ins GSS?

I dropped another 2.5 lbs.  Its amazing how cutting out dessert makes the first block of weight drop very quickly for me.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> Good, great excuse NOT to go to McD's
> 
> 
> Not that I go there, anyway....;-)



I really, really didn't have one of these for breakfast this morning 







I've been eating SO horribly this week


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I really, really didn't have one of these for breakfast this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMMM.  Looks better than the egg whites, turkey sausage, and cheese on rye I had this morning.

Back to the Food Network.... I saw Paula Dean make a breakfast sandwich with glazed donuts instead of a roll/bagel/whatever.


----------



## Marc (Feb 29, 2008)

After cooking my own food for quite some time now, and eating every now and then at decent restaruants, I really don't have much craving for fast food.  I actually avoid it now, and hate when I'm with someone who wants it.  The food from McShits turns my stomach.  Same with Burger Ass.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I really, really didn't have one of these for breakfast this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cheese delicately touching your hand reminds me of something.... what can it be
















OH YEAH!


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I've been eating SO horribly this week


I did great... for 2 days.  Bad news came and so I've been spiraling out of control again.  And the knee acted up after my exercise the other day.  Apparently I did too much, too fast.  Need to slow down again and gradually build my way back up rather than trying to pick up where I left off.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> The cheese delicately touching your hand reminds me of something.... what can it be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only could wish that it lasted long enough for the car to get that far!  That sucker was down the hatch drowning in gastric juices before I was out of the parking lot!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I only could wish that it lasted long enough for the car to get that far!  That sucker was down the hatch drowning in gastric juices before I was out of the parking lot!



Often times those beautiful and memorable moments in are life are so short.


----------



## Paul (Feb 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> After cooking my own food for quite some time now, and eating every now and then at decent restaruants, I really don't have much craving for fast food.  I actually avoid it now, and hate when I'm with someone who wants it.  The food from McShits turns my stomach.  Same with Burger Ass.



Ditto. I can only just tolerate Wendy's, and only because the kid insists sometimes. If I have to go out for lunch I usually hit Panera or Subway or Quiznos etc....

And drjeff...uke: 

I'd love an egg, bacon whatever sandwich, but not one of those. I'm quite happy with my Optimun Zen oatmeal, thankyewveddymush...


----------



## hammer (Feb 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I really, really didn't have one of these for breakfast this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know if it's just me, but every time I eat at McD's or BK I feel sooo unsatisfied even though I know I've consumed almost 1000 calories...:roll:

Off to Panera Bread today...at least if I consume 1000 calories there (the Italian Sub is about that much) I feel full afterwards.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2008)

hammer said:


> Don't know if it's just me, but every time I eat at McD's or BK I feel sooo unsatisfied even though I know I've consumed almost 1000 calories...:roll:
> 
> Off to Panera Bread today...at least if I consume 1000 calories there (the Italian Sub is about that much) I feel full afterwards.



I'm kind of partial to Panera's Smokehouse Turkey Panini myself with an apple and and a glass of iced tea.  And I have WAY more of those than the McD's Bacon Egg and Angioplasty sandwich - Just a treat today where the kid finished off a list of accomplishments where the reward was a "special breakfast" with Daddy on the way to pre-school.  She went with hotcakes and sausage, and me with that glorious item previously pictured.  Hey, but atleast I held off on the hash browns


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2008)

If I'm on the road and must eat fast food, it will be Wendys.  McD's and BK destroy my stomach.

In general I completely avoid all chain restaurants.  This is especially true of sit down restaurants.  This is certainly more a philosophical choice than a diet choice, but from my experience, independents use far healthier ingredients in their preparations.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 29, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> What's up with the weigh ins GSS?
> 
> I dropped another 2.5 lbs.  Its amazing how cutting out dessert makes the first block of weight drop very quickly for me.



I usually don't eat dessert...I didn't weigh myself this morning...I'm holding off on weighing myself until Monday because I've been weighing myself to often..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 29, 2008)

Yesterday from Wawa I had a bagel with egg whites, turkey sausage, and cheese...it was 490 calories..


----------



## ckofer (Feb 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> Ditto. I can only just tolerate Wendy's, and only because the kid insists sometimes.


----------



## Paul (Feb 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> If I'm on the road and must eat fast food, it will be Wendys.  McD's and BK destroy my stomach.
> 
> In general I completely avoid all chain restaurants.  This is especially true of sit down restaurants.  This is certainly more a philosophical choice than a diet choice, but from my experience, independents use far healthier ingredients in their preparations.



Agreed, although there is ONE chain I absolutely can't avoid...

Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Paul (Feb 29, 2008)

ckofer said:


>



I liked this one.


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2008)

You guys realize that while Panera markets itself as a healthier choice, it really isn't, right?  Artificial colors, artificial flavors, artificial sweeteners... loaded with calories, even the salads.

Just sayin'....


----------



## ckofer (Feb 29, 2008)

I could probably avoid KFC for the rest of my life.

Good for the bumper I guess.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 29, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys realize that while Panera markets itself as a healthier choice, it really isn't, right?  Artificial colors, artificial flavors, artificial sweeteners... loaded with calories, even the salads.
> 
> Just sayin'....




Ruin a good thing with facts....


----------



## hammer (Feb 29, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys realize that while Panera markets itself as a healthier choice, it really isn't, right? Artificial colors, artificial flavors, artificial sweeteners... loaded with calories, even the salads.
> 
> Just sayin'....


I'd agree with that...but at least I feel like I've eaten a meal when I go to Panera Bread. Can't say that about fast food chains...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys realize that while Panera markets itself as a healthier choice, it really isn't, right?  Artificial colors, artificial flavors, artificial sweeteners... loaded with calories, even the salads.
> 
> Just sayin'....




They always get me the minute I walk in there and see this wonderful site!






Their nutty chocolate chipper cookies are fabulous!


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I love Panera.  Almost worked there, too, recently.  But it's so easy to lose common sense because of their marketing.

Mmmmm... bakeries.  I used to be a baker's assistant, my father made the donuts at Dunkin Donuts for most of my life... aunts were bakers.  It's in my family.  We're suckers for the baked goods.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2008)

ckofer said:


>



Mmmmmm, BACON!!!   

I'm getting a lunchtime burger craving going now.  Maybe I'll find me one of these!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys realize that while Panera markets itself as a healthier choice, it really isn't, right?  Artificial colors, artificial flavors, artificial sweeteners... loaded with calories, even the salads.
> 
> Just sayin'....




yep

hence my point about avoiding ALL chain restaurants.  Again a more philosophical than dietery choice, but from experience, I know the ingredients the chains use tend to be less healthy.


----------



## Marc (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's a website I fequent, nearly daily-

www.nutritiondata.com

Kale, broccoli and spinach are excellent choices for dinner side dishes almost every night.  Very complete nutrition.

The website also has a neat custom recipe and pantry feature.


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> Here's a website I fequent, nearly daily-
> 
> www.nutritiondata.com
> 
> ...


Excellent suggestion, Marc.  Very detailed data from that site.  I've used it before to analyze recipes.


----------



## Paul (Feb 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Mmmmmm, BACON!!!
> 
> I'm getting a lunchtime burger craving going now.  Maybe I'll find me one of these!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 29, 2008)

The baconator looks oh so good..mmmmm..I had like 10 fries with my lunch earlier..mmmmmmmm


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, in spite of my regression in food habits, I still lost weight.  I'm down 1.5 lbs this week.  Almost back to where I was before all hell broke lose 2 weeks ago (when I had already lost 5 lbs).  Nothing like relosing the same lbs... ugh.


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> yep
> 
> hence my point about avoiding ALL chain restaurants.  Again a more philosophical than dietery choice, but from experience, I know the ingredients the chains use tend to be less healthy.


There are a few exceptions (American Flatbread comes to mind-organic or natural ingredients, most locally-obtained) but you're right - most use the cheapest, least nutritious ingredients possible.  Then again, this is true of many non-chain restaurants.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 29, 2008)

Outback Steakhouse is one of my favorite chains..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Outback Steakhouse is one of my favorite chains..



That Bloomin Onion is a horrible invention.  It sounds so good, tastes good going down, and is painful on the way out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 29, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> That Bloomin Onion is a horrible invention.  It sounds so good, tastes good going down, and is painful on the way out.




I wish they made them in a 1/4 size..

Blooming Onion..Salad..bread/butter..14 ounce NY Strip Steak..Potato with butter and bacon bits and two 22 ounce beers is a pretty healthy dinner..as long as you skip dessert...lol


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL  You guys crack me up!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> That Bloomin Onion is a horrible invention.  It sounds so good, tastes good going down, and is painful on the way out.



Ya know that if you eat them 1 piece at a time rather than swallowing the thing whole, it might be an easier exodus!


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2008)

Wait, don't y'all eat like Cookie Monster?  I know I do.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 1, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Ya know that if you eat them 1 piece at a time rather than swallowing the thing whole, it might be an easier exodus!



So wise.  ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2008)

I actually had one of my healthiest, and tastiest ski area lunches today at The Canyons.  Grilled Turkey Burger on a whole wheat bun with fresh guacamole, cheddar cheese, lettuce and tomato.  I passed on the fries, but was drawn in by the almighty power of the fresh out of the oven warm and gooey chocolate chip cookies they had.  Mmmmm.  I felt so guilty about the cookie that I "forced" myself to take an extra 4 or 5 powder runs after lunch to work it off


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2008)

For week 1..I'm down 3 pounds..I'm psyched..I did really well during the workweek..This past weekend I drank alot of beer, ate at the Blue mountain drive-inn twice, had pizza, steak, and chips..but I put a cap on my eating at 8:00PM each day...

For week 2 I'm going to continue with healthy lunches at work..less beer..and more exercise...


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats!  Progress is progress!!!! :beer:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 3, 2008)

the Bloomn Onion has over 11,000 cals.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> the Bloomn Onion has over 11,000 cals.



Do you mean 1100 calories???  11,000 calories is impossible..show me a link..

O.K. it's about that time for another healthy lunch..

It's wing night at the local bar..so tempting after afterwork spring skiing...:dunce:


----------



## Marc (Mar 3, 2008)

2310 calories
134 grams of fat

http://www.chowbaby.com/fastfood/th...ion+w/Dressing&DisplayName=Outback Steakhouse


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2008)

Might as well be 11,000 calories! :lol:

You know what sucks?  Look at the calorie counts on Ruby Tuesday's menu.  It kills all the fun.  Nothing like 1 day's worth of calories and 2 days' worth of fat in an appetizer. uke:

That said, we had Bertucci's pepperoni pizza last night.  So yeah, I was swimming in the grease, too.  Today... not feeling much like eating.  I wonder why.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2008)

I bought an Avocado at the supermatket for the first time ever..I squeezed like 30 of them and found the perfect one..mmm very good with chips and salsa..yummy..

I only had 4 beers in my fridge when I got back from skiing..the old me would have bought more beer..but I'm content with 4 beers..just a little buzz..with my dinner..I'll probably drop another pound..drinking 25 beers a week is way better than 40-50..


----------



## Paul (Mar 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I bought an Avocado at the supermatket for the first time ever..I squeezed like 30 of them and found the perfect one..mmm very good with chips and salsa..yummy..
> 
> I only had 4 beers in my fridge when I got back from skiing..the old me would have bought more beer..but I'm content with 4 beers..just a little buzz..with my dinner..I'll probably drop another pound..drinking 25 beers a week is way better than 40-50..









Yeah, thanks Doug


Love,
          Your Liver


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2008)

Nah, he's _preserving_ it... you know, like a pickle! 

Did you have fun squeezing the avocados, Doug?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Nah, he's _preserving_ it... you know, like a pickle!
> 
> Did you have fun squeezing the avocados, Doug?




Yeah I did..I never picked out Avacodos before..but they had suggestions...about how it should be a little soft..I felt like Leslie Nielson in the Naked Gun 33 and 1/3..squeezing melons..lol


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> That Bloomin Onion is a horrible invention.  It sounds so good, tastes good going down, and is painful on the way out.



A Bloomin Onion is 1600 calories.  An onion basically has zero calories so all the calories are from the vegetable oil they fry it in.  It's two days worth of fat intake and a day's worth of sodium intake. If you dip it in their dipping sauce, it's the same calories as eating four Quarter Pounders.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 3, 2008)

The blooming Onion is so good though..


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff said:


> A Bloomin Onion is 1600 calories.  An onion basically has zero calories so all the calories are from the vegetable oil they fry it in.  It's two days worth of fat intake and a day's worth of sodium intake. If you dip it in their dipping sauce, it's the same calories as eating four Quarter Pounders.



I'm glad I only tried it once.


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For week 1..I'm down 3 pounds..I'm psyched..I did really well during the workweek..This past weekend I drank alot of beer, ate at the Blue mountain drive-inn twice, had pizza, steak, and chips..but I put a cap on my eating at 8:00PM each day...
> 
> For week 2 I'm going to continue with healthy lunches at work..less beer..and more exercise...




I drink 30 to 40 beers per week.   I switched to coors light a few years ago.  I would rather be fat than give up mybeer.  Coors light was the happy medium.  

I know a lot of people dont like low carb diets but they work.  Especially if you make a lifestyle change with them.   Carbs are good for storing energy.  Back in cave man day they served a purpose.  Now a days when we need something to eat we open up the fridge.  You drop weight quick and its the weight you want to drop.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd rather drink less good beer..than alot of Coors light..Coors light is gross as is light beer in gereral..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, when you are drinking the quantities some of you are, does the quality really matter?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, when you are drinking the quantities some of you are, does the quality really matter?



well, it seems that as you increase quality most (not all) times you also increase % of alcohol by volume.  so in that case quality and quantity go hand in hand.  :beer:


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 4, 2008)

Coors light is a good beer.   I guess thats why they make so many.  You drink what you like and so will I.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 4, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, when you are drinking the quantities some of you are, does the quality really matter?



Well light beers barely have any alcohal so you need to drink alot of it.  I'd rather have 4 dank beers than 8 piss beers..


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well light beers barely have any alcohal so you need to drink alot of it.  I'd rather have 4 dank beers than 8 piss beers..




there is the problem you dont have 4 dank beers you have 8 and that is the reason you look like a bowling pin


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Yikes.  I tipped the scales at 217.  The good new is I dropped 3 lbs in a week.



Dropped 4 lbs in the past week. That takes me down to 213.

Where you at GSS?


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2008)

I better get my butt in gear... I have to keep below you guys!   (And some catching up to do to get below Paul...)

Maintaining steady... then again, with the knee protesting every time I try to do anything strenuous, it's been difficult.  I could be eating better... need to get to the grocery store today and stock up on healthy food again.

GSS... I can't believe how much beer you drink!  Geez, I feel 1, with 2 I'm pretty loopy.  Can't imagine drinking 40+ beers/week!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 5, 2008)

severine said:


> I better get my butt in gear... I have to keep below you guys!   (And some catching up to do to get below Paul...)
> 
> Maintaining steady... then again, with the knee protesting every time I try to do anything strenuous, it's been difficult.  I could be eating better... need to get to the grocery store today and stock up on healthy food again.
> 
> GSS... I can't believe how much beer you drink!  Geez, I feel 1, with 2 I'm pretty loopy.  Can't imagine drinking 40+ beers/week!



It's very easy to drnk 40+ beers in a week.  If I'm not skiing I easily drink 4-5 beers during happy hour and maybe a few more at home..On the weekends..a couple pregame beers, a couple beers out at the bars, and maybe more latenight.

I like being drunk..and then posting on the internet.  But I drank alot less beer this past week and that's a big reason I'm losing weight..along with laying off the greasy foods which go so well with beer.

In college I know there were weeks when I drank 100 beers..:-D but I went to a party school...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's very easy to drnk 40+ beers in a week.  If I'm not skiing I easily drink 4-5 beers during happy hour and maybe a few more at home..On the weekends..a couple pregame beers, a couple beers out at the bars, and maybe more latenight.
> 
> I like being drunk..and then posting on the internet.  But I drank alot less beer this past week and that's a big reason I'm losing weight..along with laying off the greasy foods which go so well with beer.
> 
> In college I know there were weeks when I drank 100 beers..:-D but I went to a party school...



One of my favorite beer lines of all time "24 hours in a day, 24 beers in a case,  coincidence, I think not!"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

Bump...

After a nice food bender the past few days...I'm dieting again...

I want to eat healthy...I eat way too much fried foods..and need to drink less beer..and exercise more.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bump...
> 
> After a nice food bender the past few days...I'm dieting again...
> 
> I want to eat healthy...I eat way too much fried foods..and need to drink less beer..and exercise more.



Hahaha  You need to cook all of your own food and shop the perimeter of your grocery store. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Hahaha  You need to cook all of your own food and shop the perimeter of your grocery store. We'll see how that goes.



I'm hitting the grocery store after work...I need to stay away from Pringles and combos..and get more produce..Frozen pizza is in the perimeter right???


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Hahaha  You need to cook all of your own food and shop the perimeter of your grocery store. We'll see how that goes.


After the article came out about the perimeter of the grocery store, our local store put the Alcohol and hot dogs on the outside aisle........:lol:

Maybe you and Sev should hook up.  She is doing amazing!


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

:lol: about the beer and hot dogs on the perimeter!  (And one of our grocery stores does that, too...)

Actually, I haven't been so great lately.    But after trying on clothes today and seeing the backward slide over the last 7 weeks, I'm determined to refocus and stop eating so much crap.  Overall, I'm down 15 lbs from mid April.  But I was down 20 lbs and regained 5 that have been stubbornly hanging on for the last several weeks... and they're not muscle pounds either. 

GSS - How much exercise you been doing lately?  It goes hand in hand.  But yeah, ditch the fried crap, cut down on your beer consumption, and I'm sure you'll see a difference right away.  I can't criticize someone for not wanting to cook because honestly, I hate cooking.  But I try to cook most of the week.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Maybe you and Sev should hook up.  She is doing amazing!



Please define your definition of 'hook up' because mine doesn't jive with your usage here...


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Maybe you and Sev should hook up.  She is doing amazing!





bvibert said:


> Please define your definition of 'hook up' because mine doesn't jive with your usage here...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

severine said:


> I can't criticize someone for not wanting to cook because honestly, I hate cooking.  But I try to cook most of the week.



I thought you liked cooking for the most part, it was just the cleanup that goes along with it that you didn't like.  

Personally I can't be bothered to cook most of the time.  I have simple tastes and stuff that comes pre-packaged and or frozen is just fine with me.


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I thought you liked cooking for the most part, it was just the cleanup that goes along with it that you didn't like.
> 
> Personally I can't be bothered to cook most of the time.  I have simple tastes and stuff that comes pre-packaged and or frozen is just fine with me.


I would cook a lot more if I didn't have to do all the cleanup, too.  But seeing as I do have to, I'm rarely inspired to cook.  (Thus, I kind of hate cooking... it goes hand in hand...) Baking, on the other hand... that's something I do enjoy.  It's also something that really isn't all that compatible with "healthy" eating.  Although I believe in all things in moderation.  There's room for everything... you just need to balance.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Please define your definition of 'hook up' because mine doesn't jive with your usage here...


Well...........you could use your imagination and .....oh never mind.
:lol:

My definition of hook up in this instance:
Get some ideas and inspiration from Severine to get motivated on the fitness and weight loss.

Brian, maybe some day you AND SEVERINE will hook up with  me for a bike ride, eh?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol: about the beer and hot dogs on the perimeter!  (And one of our grocery stores does that, too...)
> 
> Actually, I haven't been so great lately.    But after trying on clothes today and seeing the backward slide over the last 7 weeks, I'm determined to refocus and stop eating so much crap.  Overall, I'm down 15 lbs from mid April.  But I was down 20 lbs and regained 5 that have been stubbornly hanging on for the last several weeks... and they're not muscle pounds either.
> 
> GSS - How much exercise you been doing lately?  It goes hand in hand.  But yeah, ditch the fried crap, cut down on your beer consumption, and I'm sure you'll see a difference right away.  I can't criticize someone for not wanting to cook because honestly, I hate cooking.  But I try to cook most of the week.



In PA they don't sell beer in grocery stores.  Severine..I wish I had your drive when it came to running...2 summers ago I used to run alot..at least every other day.  I ran a few times in the spring but I don't enjoy running.  As for exercise..I haven't exercised much lately..mainly because it's been so hot..but after work today I'm taking a long walk..to work up a good sweat in the 90 degree heat..The diet thing is a self-improvement thing for me...along with have a cleaner apartment and getting a girlfriend.  I was getting into a bad routine where everyday after work..I'd go to the local bar..drink a bunch of beer..maybe have some wings or cheese fries..then go home and pass out on my couch..I miss skiing everyday after work..

It's not so much about cooking..I need to have healthy foods at my place like turkey, fruit, vegetables and fiber crackers..Making a big bowl of spaghetti in the middle of the summer is..uke:I even saw that some types of steak are way healthier than others and it turns out my favorites are the fattiest..doh..oh well..I can do it this time..and the reason I announce my diet on here is so I'm less likely to cheat..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Please define your definition of 'hook up' because mine doesn't jive with your usage here...



Don't worry Brian..I'm not into married women..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Well...........you could use your imagination and .....oh never mind.
> :lol:
> 
> My definition of hook up in this instance:
> ...



Gotcha. 

A bike ride sounds nice, when are you going to be heading out this way.  I've got some good rides I can show you...


----------



## snoseek (Jul 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm hitting the grocery store after work...I need to stay away from Pringles and combos..and get more produce..Frozen pizza is in the perimeter right???



You've got the right idea here. Try expirimenting with different food like brown rice, quinoa, sweet potato, barley ect.... eat everything whole grain and you'll soon get used to it. Buy your food as close to nature as you can get it (and afford).

I was pretty heavy a little over a year ago and have slowly dropped 45 pounds


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2008)

Is it weird that I want to loose some weight before ski season and couldn't care less about the summer?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You've got the right idea here. Try expirimenting with different food like brown rice, quinoa, sweet potato, barley ect.... eat everything whole grain and you'll soon get used to it. Buy your food as close to nature as you can get it (and afford).
> 
> I was pretty heavy a little over a year ago and have slowly dropped 45 pounds




Wow 45 pounds..My Mom told me that I'll eventually become a health nut..


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

Smarter choices do go a long way.  Granted, I'm not always good about it (and lately my eating habits have slid a bit again ) but since 2003, I'm down 52 lbs.  And that's with gaining weight in the interim while growing 2 babies that needed to be lost again (so overall pounds lost is a lot higher when you factor that in, over less time because of the pregnancies).  Brian lost a lot, too.  Slow and steady...

ETA:  mind you, I posted this while simultaneously browsing recipes for homemade ice cream.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2008)

You're probably going to hate me but...........
I usually gain about 10 lbs in the summer, which I have.
I usually drop at least 10 lbs in the winter.
Completely backwards of what people normally do.
In the summer, I have an inclination to icecream and hot fudge.  In the winter, I like to be outside in the snow all the time, and tend to live on soups.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2008)

My general rule of thumb if I'm cooking is to have atleast 3 different colored foods on the plate.  I find that if I do this, and do it without the use of processed foods, that I'll be eating a healthy, generally speaking lower cal/lower fat/lower carb meal that tends to be quite tasty.

Myself personally from having a slighter "rounder" physique from time to time  , and having on multiple occassions dropped 20+ lbs,  that they key for me to loosing wieght isn't so much increasing my excercise(I'm pretty darn faithfull year round of doing a solid 60 minutes of cardio 5+ days a week), but really watching my carb intake. For my metabolism, it's very easy, I go on a carb bender and the scale goes up, and ofetn quickly.  If I restrict the carbs (especially from processed foods),  the weight tends to fall off me quickly too, to the point where under many circumstances,  I can literally drop a quick 8 to 12 lbs in 1 week very easily if I go low carb, high protein (ala Atkins style) for a week


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

The book I got yesterday is called..Eat This Not That..it's by one of the editors of Mens Health..apparently spinach and blueberries are two foods I should eat regularly..

I just turned 29 yesterday and my goal is to be in much better shape when I am 30..plus I get a little self conscience taking my shirt off..whether to swim or with a girl...I freaking hate being a 38 inch waist..I feel like wider people look shorter..my brother in law is my same height but real skinny and he looks taller from a distance..I guess all the belly fat causes me to slouch..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2008)

A simple way to cut your caloric intake its to pay attention to how many liquid calories you consume,  and I'm not just talking beer.  Take the Gatorade G2 that keeps popping up in your lunch every so often,  have water or a diet soda instead and you've saved yourself over around a hundred calories.  Doesn't sound like alot but over time them add up.  

I see it all the time in my patients (I see frequent consumption of calorie containing beverages almost daily as a cause of tooth decay).  So many beverages out there that folks will often just chug quickly without really thinking of their nutrional consequences will give them a quick 1 to 200+ calories,  and then many folks will have multiple doses of those beverages all day long.  In all seriousness if you have a cup or 2 of coffee light and sweet with sugar in the AM and a couple bottles of juice/sweetened iced tea/soda/sports drinks the rest of the day, you've consumed close to, if not over 1000 "liquid" calories that day.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 29, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Steeze this is also good advice. Keep the beer in moderation and ditch any drinks that are high in sugar. I would also stay away from drinking a lot of diet soda as that is high in sodium and other crap you don't need, maybe one a day or something.

I'll go ahead and say I'm now a personal chef for clients just like you who want to get away from processed food and become healthy for the long run. It would benefit you to ditch the diet mentality and slowly start changing things for good. It would take a while getting used to eating so much whole grain, veg, lean meat, nuts, seeds ect... but eventually this is the food you'll want to eat. I warn all of my clients about this and try to ease them into it-works pretty good so far I think.

Oh and you have lot's of time to cook, it takes some planning. You have 6000 post. If you have the money hire a chef like myself to roll into your home once per week and make all your dinners ahead of time-one that specializes in healthy eating. With the time spent cooking you could run,bike,swim, whatever..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Oh and you have lot's of time to cook, it takes some planning. You have 6000 post. If you have the money hire a chef like myself to roll into your home once per week and make all your dinners ahead of time-one that specializes in healthy eating. With the time spent cooking you could run,bike,swim, whatever..



That's a nice idea, but I know that we can't even afford to be buying all the good, natural foods (we were for a while, but had to cut back), let alone hire someone to cook them for us.  Not to mention that if we had the money to hire someone to come into our house once a week it would be to watch the kids for a few hours so we could get some alone time..   Preparing all your food takes a lot of time, time that a lot of people just don't have.  I'd much rather eat pre-packaged food and be able to go out for a MTB ride then sit at home making food (no time to do both).


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

I meant to mention that the one thing that's really helped me lose weight in the past is to track the food that I eat throughout the day.  You'll be amazed how many calories you take in during an average day.  It's kind of a PITA, especially at first.  I've only managed to be diligent about it for a like a month or so at a clip, but it helps you be conscious about what you're shoving in your mouth, even when you're not tracking.  I'm going to start tracking again today actually, to get myself back on track.

There's several websites out there that make the tracking easier...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 30, 2008)

Good point, about food tracking Brian.
Another think to watch is eating in the car.
If you cut out eating in the car, you'll eliminate a good portion of useless calories, and quite often, an lot of fat intake.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Good point, about food tracking Brian.
> Another think to watch is eating in the car.
> If you cut out eating in the car, you'll eliminate a good portion of useless calories, and quite often, an lot of fat intake.



I don't eat much in the car (except on long trips ), but I can relate with mindless eating while doing other things, like web surfing and watching TV.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't eat much in the car (except on long trips ), but I can relate with mindless eating while doing other things, like web surfing and watching TV.



I read that you should not eat in front of the TV or internet..I would guess that most of my meals are in front of the TV or computer..l:-?


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2008)

Yup, mindless eating is a huge problem in overeating.  You don't realize how much you're eating, and then it screws up the hunger signals so you still think you're hungry afterwards.  I'll admit to eating in front of the computer during the day, and in the car with the kids... both are terrible habits.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's a nice idea, but I know that we can't even afford to be buying all the good, natural foods (we were for a while, but had to cut back), let alone hire someone to cook them for us.  Not to mention that if we had the money to hire someone to come into our house once a week it would be to watch the kids for a few hours so we could get some alone time..   Preparing all your food takes a lot of time, time that a lot of people just don't have.  I'd much rather eat pre-packaged food and be able to go out for a MTB ride then sit at home making food (no time to do both).



Not really saying you have to buy organic, free range chicken ect.... just only buying food that has redeeming qualities. In the end this is way cheaper than buying processed foods. Pound for pound a big ol bag of brown rice or barley is a whole lot cheaper than the alternatives. Chips, cookies, ice cream, and all that other stuff that takes up at least 50% of the shelves is a true waste of money. Buying veg that is on sale also helps and keeps things simple. Grocery stores seem to me to be set up so that the average home cook blows $$$$ on stuff (pre-stuffed chicken, pasta helpers, rice in a microwavable pouch) to imitate restaurant food. Eliminate all this from grocery shopping and I bet most peoples grocery bill drops quite a bit and they get healthier. 

I personally think it's worth the half-hour +- each night to make a simple healthy meal


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm down two pounds in two days so far...I've been laying off the fried food.  This weekend I plan on doing a 10+ mile hike..I need to stay active instead of sitting around eating and drinking..


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is a novel idea for all those people trying to drop a few pounds.  Stop sticking shit in your mouth.  Its that easy.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Here is a novel idea for all those people trying to drop a few pounds.  Stop sticking shit in your mouth.  Its that easy.



That's very insightful, you are wise beyond your years, thanks for taking the time to enlighten us!


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's very insightful, you are wise beyond your years, thanks for taking the time to enlighten us!



You jest but its that easy.


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> You jest but its that easy.


It is but it isn't...

...you see, for many, there's psychological baggage attached to food and eating.  Not "that easy."

That's like telling an alcoholic that it's easy to be sober...just stop drinking.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 31, 2008)

severine said:


> It is but it isn't...
> 
> ...you see, for many, there's psychological baggage attached to food and eating.  Not "that easy."
> 
> That's like telling an alcoholic that it's easy to be sober...just stop drinking.



Any thing in life I got I really wanted.  the thing I have not gotten I just have not wanted enough


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Any thing in life I got I really wanted. the thing I have not gotten I just have not wanted enough


 
How nice for you! Different people, different brains. Everyone has different situations that effect how they do/do not achieve things in life. Your "Tough Love" approach won't work for everyone.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 31, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> How nice for you! Different people, different brains. Everyone has different situations that effect how they do/do not achieve things in life. Your "Tough Love" approach won't work for everyone.



Excuses dont the weight come off.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Here is a novel idea for all those people trying to drop a few pounds.  Stop sticking shit in your mouth.  Its that easy.



Well aren't you friendly..you should be a motivational speaker..:uzi::uzi:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Excuses dont the weight come off.


 
Yes Einstein, I think we all can see the obvious! I suppose to you, a man in a wheelchair is just too lazy to walk!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 31, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Yes Einstein, I think we all can see the obvious! I suppose to you, a man in a wheelchair is just too lazy to walk!



I'm in the market for a pimped out Rascal. I heard it gets good mileage on a single charge.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 31, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Yes Einstein, I think we all can see the obvious! I suppose to you, a man in a wheelchair is just too lazy to walk!



Oh I c you are one of those fat people with a thyroid problem.  Thats your excuse.  
Sorry about your disability.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 31, 2008)

severine said:


> It is but it isn't...
> 
> ...you see, for many, there's psychological baggage attached to food and eating.  Not "that easy."
> 
> That's like telling an alcoholic that it's easy to be sober...just stop drinking.



Even worse it's like telling an alcoholic to only have one beer. If dieting and eating right was simple there would be no problems.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Oh I c you are one of those fat people with a thyroid problem.  Thats your excuse.
> Sorry about your disability.



Wow! Are you doing o.k. on the inside?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Oh I c you are one of those fat people with a thyroid problem.  Thats your excuse.
> Sorry about your disability.



Why don't you go play in traffic..:evil:  If you're not going to offer helpful advice and encouragement..stay out of this thread!!!!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 31, 2008)

Wowzers, a few threads are going pre-menstrual on us today. I thought I logged on to PASR for a sec.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Oh I c you are one of those fat people with a thyroid problem. Thats your excuse.
> Sorry about your disability.


 
No, actually I've been swimming three miles a week for over ten years and can eat anything I want. It's your Drill Sargent mentality that people take exception to. But hey, I'm sure you're a legend in your own tiny little mind!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 31, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Wowzers, a few threads are going pre-menstrual on us today. I thought I logged on to PASR for a sec.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Wowzers, a few threads are going pre-menstrual on us today. I thought I logged on to PASR for a sec.




Ahahahahaha..I'm headed to the bar...No popcorn, wings or Mozzerela sticks..beer and maybe a salad later on...

You guys behave..:-?;-)


----------

